# question???



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

*question???*

i know this is going to sound like a dumb question but i need to figure out something for duke a bath. he is starting to smell really bad like a dog and i dont like it with him being in the house.

Of course i cant give him a bath outside like i do in the summer and he is so huge i cant put him in either of the tubs and definitly couldnt do it alone in the tub. so i was wondering if some of you could tell me how you give baths in the winter time.

im not to big on taking him to a groomers because hes so hyper and he doesnt like it at all if he thinks someone is going to make him do something. i guess i could get a muzzle but that makes him even more crazy!!

i have those dog wipes but there not working very well. so any insight would be great! thanks alot.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: question???*

I have one of those shower heads with a long neck that you can remove from the bracket and use as a hand held shower. Put 'em in the tub and wash away.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: question???*

I have a booster bath that I have in my basement is saves on the back, but if I don't do it myself then I do take them to the groomers which they know how to handle dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: question???*

is there a dry dog bath out there? maybe they have a powder you can put on him and then brush it out.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: question???*

Some cities have self serve doggy washes. You pay a fee and get a tub and all the equipment to give your dog a bath. Maybe check to see if there is one in your area.

We have a dog bathing tub (like groomers use) in our basement. So giving baths is never an issue. 

If those don't work, groomer is the only option. Most groomers know how to handle dogs. Though I've never been able to justify spending that kind of $ and have always bathed my dogs at home. Before we had the elevated dog bathing tub, we just used the tub in the bathroom. I can't imagine a GSD being too big to fit into a tub?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: question???*

I got an extra-long hose on my hand-held shower-head, and bathe my dogs in the tub. Not that hard if you don't mind getting wet, LOL.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: question???*



> Originally Posted By: rokanhausI have one of those shower heads with a long neck that you can remove from the bracket and use as a hand held shower. Put 'em in the tub and wash away.




Same here. they hate it - but hey I hate some things in life too....


I find that they are too long to fit in the walk in shower.....
But the tub in the guest bath is also a full sized tub and I put down a towel so they do not slip all over the place in the tub.... and I can set the temp and shut the water off as I scrub a dub dub the dogs in the tub (no- not at the same time, silly!!)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: question???*

We have a place here called wag-n-wash, where I take my dogs to get a bath, it is a self servicing place where they provide the big tub and all the doggie shampoo and conditioner, and you wash them yourself, usually my husband will go with me to help me wash my big boy because I can't do it by myself, then afterwards they have like a blow dryer station where you dry them off. I love that place, they clean up the mess for me!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: question???*

i think i might check into the self wash. i dont know if pet smart here would have one or not but im going to call today. as far as to big for the tub, he fits in the tub but in our guest bathroom he can just step right over it it is very low.
in my bathroom we have a garden tub and i have back problems so its hard for me to bend over it and get to him...i guess i could stand in it with him. im not scarred to get wet. ill figure something out.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: question???*

I use a waterless shampoo on my dogs during the winter or when they don't need a full bath but could use something to make them smell a little better.

I use this kind..

http://www.petco.com/product/4606/Miracle-Coat-Spray-On-Waterless-Shampoo-for-Dogs.aspx

I really like it and it's quick and easy to use.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: question???*

I just posted this somewhere else tonight, but this spray on "between bath" product is really good. The dogs get complimented on their smell often when I use this, and it really does last on their coat (for us!)

http://www.earthbath.com/between.html


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: question???*

I have a very plush black bi-color that I take to a local self-serve bathing facility. The tubs sit high so no broken back and they supply shampoo's, conditioners, dryers, and towels. The best part is they clean up when you leave!!!!! They charge by dog weight so my 90 pound black bear (i think 50 of that is hair: ) costs about 18.00 per visit. Winter time she goes every few months but summer time and lake water means awful smell so more often in the summer.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: question???*

We have the same thing here, maybe the same place? Anyways it is 18.00 and they give us all that too...I love it because you can do it yourself, I am short so I even got a stool to stand on so I didn't have to break my back.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: question???*

I have a y connector for the hose (2in to one)and get water from the washing machine spouts and use warm water.hope tat makes sence??


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: question???*

For smelly dogs you can use Baking Soda & a good brushing.
Sprinkle some on, rub it in & brush. I was told that this works pretty good for getting rid of doogie oders.
This also help with Long coated GSDs with matts.

I have used this before also, for muddy feet.
Bio - Groom waterless dog shampoo 

Clean Pets Quickly and Easily—Without Water! Bio-Groom Waterless Shampoo is a pH-balanced, non-alcohol formula that cleans gently and removes stains. Requires no rinsing so it's ideal for use on cats or when regular bathing is not possible. Brightens and highlights all colors while adding luster to the coat. Tearless shampoo is scent-free and quick-drying. Waterless Shampoo is excellent for quick touchups and post surgical clean-ups. It is a lifesaver for us when the weather turns bad.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: question???*

You could try a few warm wash clothes with johnson's baby shampoo on them.


----------

